# Detour 2021



## Fish4Brains

andyotto said:


> Keep your drags loose especially as they get near the boat. The pattern I've seen is they will hit hard but then swim in towards the boat with little resistance. Then they go nuts about ten feet from the stern. That's where I tend to lose them.


Sounds a lot like a lake superior king


----------



## wpmisport

Fish4Brains said:


> Planning to make the drive over to Detour this weekend. Never been there and never caught atlantics before. Just looking for a starting point. From what I've heard it seems like I should be trolling up and down the channel running bright colored spoons high in the water column. Is there anything else I should know?


Take a big net with a good individual at netting. Seriously, most of the times they are not the biggest fish but when you do tie into one you want to be ready.


----------



## brandonloew1980

Fish4Brains said:


> Planning to make the drive over to Detour this weekend. Never been there and never caught atlantics before. Just looking for a starting point. From what I've heard it seems like I should be trolling up and down the channel running bright colored spoons high in the water column. Is there anything else I should know?


Smaller walleye spoons and standards this time of the year. Dreamweaver ss hellfire uv, orange leopard , yeck Kylie, warrior spoons. Anything light and fluttery. Stingers work great too. Mass confusion uv. Anything with a uv tape on it helps. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## greathunter5

see some others going to detour this weekend. we will be fishing sat sun and mon. Anyone going to be networking on the radio up there if so what channel. 

also anyone run any flies when they are in that area?


----------



## brandonloew1980

greathunter5 said:


> see some others going to detour this weekend. we will be fishing sat sun and mon. Anyone going to be networking on the radio up there if so what channel.
> 
> also anyone run any flies when they are in that area?


I ran flies last weekend, no takers. It's a bit early in my opinion, later in the season they work well for kings

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fish4Brains

greathunter5 said:


> see some others going to detour this weekend. we will be fishing sat sun and mon. Anyone going to be networking on the radio up there if so what channel.
> 
> also anyone run any flies when they are in that area?


I will be there Saturday evening and Sunday morning.


----------



## brandonloew1980

Fish4Brains said:


> I will be there Saturday evening and Sunday morning.


Let us know how you do!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fish-nut

Did anyone do any good recently? All we did was wash lures in 2 trips


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fish4Brains

fish-nut said:


> Did anyone do any good recently? All we did was wash lures in 2 trips
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


We fished Saturday evening and Sunday morning ended up 13-19 for the 2 outings. 8 lake trout and 5 atlantics


----------



## fish-nut

Very nice. In the channel or out in the lake?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fish4Brains

fish-nut said:


> Very nice. In the channel or out in the lake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Both


----------



## walleyewizard

Can’t wait to get up there


----------



## brandonloew1980

Fish4Brains said:


> We fished Saturday evening and Sunday morning ended up 13-19 for the 2 outings. 8 lake trout and 5 atlantics


Sounds like it's picking up

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Johnny O

I’ve always wanted to try fishing out of Detour in my Hobie ProAngler. I’m accustomed to trolling big water for salmon and trout. But my range is limited to a couple miles or so from my launch site. If I came up in the next 1-3 weeks would I be likely to find Atlantic’s, Lakers, etc in the vicinity of the launch in Detour? 

With my sand tires I can launch from almost any beach so if guys have better luck to the south near the main lake is there a beach or dead end road in that area that might work as a launch?


----------



## walleyewizard

Lots of freighter traffic in detour. I would be very nervous being in a kayak in that channel.


----------



## Johnny O

walleyewizard said:


> Lots of freighter traffic in detour. I would be very nervous being in a kayak in that channel.


Appreciate the heads up. I have a healthy respect for the Badger car ferry when fishing Ludington. In a kayak my head is always on a swivel. Are there still fish to be caught a safe distance from the main channel? How many fow is a ballpark starting depth this time of year?


----------



## brandonloew1980

Johnny O said:


> Appreciate the heads up. I have a healthy respect for the Badger car ferry when fishing Ludington. In a kayak my head is always on a swivel. Are there still fish to be caught a safe distance from the main channel? How many fow is a ballpark starting depth this time of year?


This time of year were off the shelf, by the red and green cans. About 110 to 150 fow. 40 feet down max roughly. Top 15 to 20 is hot right now through the end of June 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## walleyewizard

I agree with what brandon said. We fish the channel and out into huron proper. I target the 5 to 20 feet down zone only.


----------



## Johnny O

walleyewizard said:


> I agree with what brandon said. We fish the channel and out into huron proper. I target the 5 to 20 feet down zone only.


Thanks for the advice. Hoping to make it work although this weekend is looking less promising on the home front. If u happen to see me up there in a yellow Hobie feel free to say hello.


----------



## Trunkslammer

Johnny O said:


> Appreciate the heads up. I have a healthy respect for the Badger car ferry when fishing Ludington. In a kayak my head is always on a swivel. Are there still fish to be caught a safe distance from the main channel? How many fow is a ballpark starting depth this time of year?


Sometimes those Atlantics like to play hide and seek and have been known to be caught up in 40 FOW, you just never know. Once you find them continue to work that pod of fish and other similar areas or depths. Id think as long as your experienced and careful it will be much less dangerous than fishing Ludington.


----------



## brandonloew1980

Crawfish said:


> Hey gang, I will likely be at Drummond roughly June 17-20 as well. Would be cool if we could share some info that weekend.


I'll keep an eye on this page and as things are going ill be posting. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## droptine88

brandonloew1980 said:


> I'll keep an eye on this page and as things are going ill be posting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Our group will be up the 19th-26th, sounds like that’s going to be the weekend everyone is up. Will report daily as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## swamprat2

I will be up on the island from 6/24-7/4 let’s get em trunkslamer I will be at the township park agin this year!


----------



## Trunkslammer

Sounds like a plan to me Swamp!


----------



## Crawfish

I know guys usually fish for salmon/trout at the south end of DeTour channel, but are salmon caught this time of year further north in the deeper stretches of the river channel, like between DeTour Village and Raber Bay? How about north side of Drummond?


----------



## brandonloew1980

Crawfish said:


> I know guys usually fish for salmon/trout at the south end of DeTour channel, but are salmon caught this time of year further north in the deeper stretches of the river channel, like between DeTour Village and Raber Bay? How about north side of Drummond?


Yes. We catch them up past the ferry towards the little islands but mostly in the channel 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajhallfr

I would guess there would be some around there. We'd get them all the way up at the power house in the Sault this time of year.


----------



## brandonloew1980

ajhallfr said:


> I would guess there would be some around there. We'd get them all the way up at the power house in the Sault this time of year.


Do some of them stay in the river system all year maybe?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crawfish

Thanks, sounds like I’ll be fishing next Thursday/Friday/Saturday. Will report back here!


----------



## ajhallfr

brandonloew1980 said:


> Do some of them stay in the river system all year maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I can only speak to the upper portion of the lower river, but yes for there. We would occasionally get them ice fishing even. I doubt it's a large number though. Late may is when people would start to try targeting them when i was a kid. I know things have changed in 20 years though. Someone11 can probably provide more insight than I.


----------



## Forest Meister

ajhallfr said:


> I can only speak to the upper portion of the lower river, but yes for there. We would occasionally get them ice fishing even. I doubt it's a large number though. Late may is when people would start to try targeting them when i was a kid. I know things have changed in 20 years though. Someone11 can probably provide more insight than I.


Somewhere I have a pic of two large Atlantic Salmon caught while trolling in Sault harbor at the end May according to the date on the pic. I didn't catch them but if I recall correctly, the young fellow holding them up is smiling ear to ear. FM


----------



## bignuge

Hoping for good weather this week. 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## brandonloew1980

bignuge said:


> Hoping for good weather this week.


For sure! Looks like we should be seeing good weather 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bignuge

1-1 this am. 5 pound Atlantic. Water is much warmer than I expected. Thermocline is 50’ down! Yikes. Bring the gear to target that zone. Wish I had my 10 lb pancakes and my copper set ups


----------



## brandonloew1980

bignuge said:


> 1-1 this am. 5 pound Atlantic. Water is much warmer than I expected. Thermocline is 50’ down! Yikes. Bring the gear to target that zone. Wish I had my 10 lb pancakes and my copper set ups


Looks like its heating up guys!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## triplelunger

Are there certain colors that Atlantics like? Making a tackle run sometime before I leave Thursday. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer

Triple this is what worked for me last year. In general the Atlantics bite bright gawdy stuff up high, fish them just like steelhead. Im was getting ready to sift through the Detour 2020 thread to see what other spoons I can talk myself into buying.


----------



## brandonloew1980

triplelunger said:


> Are there certain colors that Atlantics like? Making a tackle run sometime before I leave Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Oranges id say is number one followed by pinks and reds. Anything bright and if it has a uv tape of some sort all the better 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brandonloew1980

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 772120
> Triple this is what worked for me last year. In general the Atlantics bite bright gawdy stuff up high, fish them just like steelhead. Im was getting ready to sift through the Detour 2020 thread to see what other spoons I can talk myself into buying.


Hellfire uv was absolutely fire last year. 
Warrior spoons caramel dolphin the thin ones was hot. Yeck. Kylie and tuna special fireball copper and silver, stinger. Mass confusion Jager bomb, Jordo uv, mixed veggie,and mongoose. silver streak stripetastic,Halloween moonshine Creamsicle, bloody nose rv occasionally super slim sizes. Also some walleye sized spoons. Ss orange leopard is a go to and rasta goose, Halloween. Yeck little zippers mass confusion. I'll post pictures of all other ones I can't think of at the moment also this evening when I get home. The last two years we've been consistently putting atlantics in the box there. Every year is a hot new color just like everywhere else. But these are my go to list of staples. We run dipseys and sliders off riggers as well as leadcore. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brandonloew1980

brandonloew1980 said:


> Hellfire uv was absolutely fire last year.
> Warrior spoons caramel dolphin the thin ones was hot. Yeck. Kylie and tuna special fireball copper and silver, stinger. Mass confusion Jager bomb, Jordo uv, mixed veggie,and mongoose. silver streak stripetastic,Halloween moonshine Creamsicle, bloody nose rv occasionally super slim sizes. Also some walleye sized spoons. Ss orange leopard is a go to and rasta goose, Halloween. Yeck little zippers mass confusion. I'll post pictures of all other ones I can't think of at the moment also this evening when I get home. The last two years we've been consistently putting atlantics in the box there. Every year is a hot new color just like everywhere else. But these are my go to list of staples. We run dipseys and sliders off riggers as well as leadcore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


These are all go to spoons up there. I've caught at least one atlantic on all these tight lines this week guys!






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer

Elaine showed this king whos boss. 7 color jordo spoon.


----------



## andyotto

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 773616
> Elaine showed this king whos boss. 7 color jordo spoon.


Hey that’s not an Atlantic!
Way to go man!


----------



## Trunkslammer

No but here is an Atlantic. Just doubled up right before pulling lines. 2 And 3 color, orange spoons copper backs.


----------



## andyotto

Trunkslammer said:


> No but here is an Atlantic. Just doubled up right before pulling lines. 2 And 3 color, orange spoons copper backs.
> View attachment 773624


That’s a heck of an evening. Well done team!


----------



## Trunkslammer

Skunked this morning, was a nice boat ride though! Not marking bait or much of any fish. Not sure whats going on. Everyone I have talked to is riding the struggle bus also regardless of what species they are targeting.


----------



## Grinnell

Trunkslammer said:


> View attachment 773616
> Elaine showed this king whos boss. 7 color jordo spoon.


Pictures worth a thousand words. Simply beautiful. Good job dad.


----------



## brandonloew1980

Trunkslammer said:


> Skunked this morning, was a nice boat ride though! Not marking bait or much of any fish. Not sure whats going on. Everyone I have talked to is riding the struggle bus also regardless of what species they are targeting.


A guy we talked to got all his out on the flats in front of the light house 2 3 4 colors while we were all struggling in the passage. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## swamprat2

On the hunt tonight got one to go on a 7 color ….. got one!! My girl way happy


----------



## Steelytroy120276

Headed to Detour tonight til Monday . If anyone wants to share info feel free to get in touch with me ! (616)690-7674


----------



## Crawfish

Steelytroy120276 said:


> Headed to Detour tonight til Monday . If anyone wants to share info feel free to get in touch with me ! (616)690-7674


Have any luck?


----------



## Washin_Lures

I was out there last week. Didn’t catch anything. Couple guys I talked to said same thing.


----------



## Steelytroy120276

Ended with a couple lakers in 6 hours of trolling. Water was pretty churned up and chalky with lots of floating weeds. Ended up heading to Manistique and getting a few more.


----------



## swamprat2

Well over all a good trip to the island last week ended up 6for 11 on Atlantics got only 1 on the rigger the rest came on lead cores 3/4/5/7 colors best bite was from 8-9 am for me


----------



## someone11

swamprat2 said:


> Well over all a good trip to the island last week ended up 6for 11 on Atlantics got only 1 on the rigger the rest came on lead cores 3/4/5/7 colors best bite was from 8-9 am for me


Did you run any short copper?


----------



## Crawfish

swamprat2 said:


> Well over all a good trip to the island last week ended up 6for 11 on Atlantics got only 1 on the rigger the rest came on lead cores 3/4/5/7 colors best bite was from 8-9 am for me


Open lake or up in the channel/bays?


----------



## ATDAWTR

Any body been out lately? I’ll be heading that way tomorrow for 2weeks on Drummond probably won’t fish till Tuesday but will post once I get out


----------



## gman

Good luck up there! We're spending the third week of September up there. Love it up there for sure.


----------



## lazyike

gman said:


> Good luck up there! We're spending the third week of September up there. Love it up there for sure.


I'll be up there about the same time with some of
my buddies. My favorite time of year on the Island.

One of these years we're gonna slay those perch!


----------



## gman

lazyike said:


> I'll be up there about the same time with some of
> my buddies. My favorite time of year on the Island.
> 
> One of these years we're gonna slay those perch!


2 years ago we were up there over Labor Day and they were just starting to come in. Hopefully being 2 weeks later this time we might get into them better. I ordered some perch pounders to try up there this year also .


----------



## Pinusrubra

ATDAWTR said:


> Any body been out lately? I’ll be heading that way tomorrow for 2weeks on Drummond probably won’t fish till Tuesday but will post once I get out


I was out on Wednesday the 21st. We went 3 for 4 with 2 lake trout and a 10lb chinook. The chinook came on a 7 color in a 110 fow, purple alewife spoon. The lake trout were from down riggers 75’ and 85’ down. About 100 fow. Blue dolphin spoon. There were 3 of us and I had a 3, 7, 10 on each side and 3 down riggers. I say that because we caught nothing on orange and no Atlantic’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fish4Brains

Do the kings start to show up in any numbers this time of year?


----------



## ATDAWTR

Finally made it out yesterday for the first time been working out issues on the new to me boat fished from 6-845pm went 2-2 1 3# Atlantic and a 1# pink caught both fish on a blue dolphin rv on a slider


----------



## ATDAWTR

Got back yesterday from 2 weeks on Drummond island 1st week didn’t fish much but got out about 6 times the second week fishing was tough for silver fish but did manage 1-3 per trip mostly smaller fish did get a couple Huron kings 12# and 19# caught those Tuesday and Wednesday respectively so we singed up for the salmonfest in detour and as luck would have it never caught another king the rest of the week but it was still a wonderful trip to one of the most beautiful places in the state and the lake trout are very plentiful and easy to catch if you’re just looking to catch fish and not targeted silvers


----------



## 15.9 Walleye

Any recent reports anyone willing to share regarding St Marys River, Detotur to the Sault regarding salmonoid species, Atlantic , Pink, Cisco?

Looking into a weekend trip in the next 2 weeks. Anyone willing to share any reports and or network weekend of Sept. 18th.


----------



## gman

Hoping for some good fishing up there myself. One more week! We're staying over in Maxton Bay so I'm not sure if we'll run all the way to Detour passage but maybe if we hear good things. Hope the perch cooperate


----------



## Trunkslammer

gman said:


> Hoping for some good fishing up there myself. One more week! We're staying over in Maxton Bay so I'm not sure if we'll run all the way to Detour passage but maybe if we hear good things. Hope the perch cooperate


Its not to bad of a run over to the passage from Maxton. I sure wish I could squeeze in a fall trip up there.


----------



## 15.9 Walleye

A lot of tight lips when it comes to UP reports, no doubt. So I will leave my report. Always seeking any additional networking opportunities for the St Marys System. 

I fished De Tour on Saturday afternoon, great conditions about 2 mile out past light 115-130 fow .

Went 3/4 fish between 4-8 PM.

Landed 1 laker, 2 coho, lost a good size silver fish at back of boat, seen the fish as we tried bringing it up between the riggers, estimated 10lb plus, ripped good amount of line.

Fish that were caught came on spoons, 3 color, and rigger at set to 45 and with a slider, both took fish. Lost fish hit a flasher fly on a dipsy 50 ft down.

Fished the Sooo on Monday AM, windy, no fish caught.


----------



## Resinater

15.9 Walleye said:


> A lot of tight lips when it comes to UP reports, no doubt. So I will leave my report. Always seeking any additional networking opportunities for the St Marys System.
> 
> I fished De Tour on Saturday afternoon, great conditions about 2 mile out past light 115-130 fow .
> 
> Went 3/4 fish between 4-8 PM.
> 
> Landed 1 laker, 2 coho, lost a good size silver fish at back of boat, seen the fish as we tried bringing it up between the riggers, estimated 10lb plus, ripped good amount of line.
> 
> Fish that were caught came on spoons, 3 color, and rigger at set to 45 and with a slider, both took fish. Lost fish hit a flasher fly on a dipsy 50 ft down.
> 
> Fished the Sooo on Monday AM, windy, no fish caught.


Thank you for the report


----------



## Forest Meister

15.9 Walleye said:


> A lot of tight lips when it comes to UP reports, no doubt. So I will leave my report. Always seeking any additional networking opportunities for the St Marys System.
> 
> I fished De Tour on Saturday afternoon, great conditions about 2 mile out past light 115-130 fow .
> 
> Went 3/4 fish between 4-8 PM.
> 
> Landed 1 laker, 2 coho, lost a good size silver fish at back of boat, seen the fish as we tried bringing it up between the riggers, estimated 10lb plus, ripped good amount of line.
> 
> Fish that were caught came on spoons, 3 color, and rigger at set to 45 and with a slider, both took fish. Lost fish hit a flasher fly on a dipsy 50 ft down.
> 
> Fished the Sooo on Monday AM, windy, no fish caught.


Tight lips or just few fishermen? I have been back and forth to Drummond on business a couple of times recently and didn't see any boats out fishing, not one. FM


----------



## gman

Four of us have been sorting perch all week around Fire Island and have caught enough for a couple meals. Too windy to get out today, going home tomorrow. Hoping to get into some walleye but the charter dude said they are all up north.


----------



## Forest Meister

Forest Meister said:


> Tight lips or just few fishermen? I have been back and forth to Drummond on business a couple of times recently and didn't see any boats out fishing, not one. FM


Made another trip to Drummond yesterday and did not see any fishermen from the ferry, although there could have been people out earlier or later. I even used my field glasses to scan the area around the lighthouse. I did talk to some folks who indicated the perch bite was hot around some of the islands in Potagannissing Bay. FM


----------



## gman

Forest Meister said:


> Made another trip to Drummond yesterday and did not see any fishermen from the ferry, although there could have been people out earlier or later. I even used my field glasses to scan the area around the lighthouse. I did talk to some folks who indicated the perch bite was hot around some of the islands in Potagannissing Bay. FM


We fished mostly at the south end of Grape Island by the red buoy or out in the open area sw of that buoy. Picked up some at the south end of Rutland Island and the north end of Ashman Island. Putting a 6" snelled hook off the bottom sinker caught most of the fish.


----------

